# tiller handle loose 25hp merc



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Robson1 I did this fix on my 25 merc. . It is not that difficult just pay attention when you take it apart . It is just a few bushings and washers . Made mine just like new !


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

cool thanks any tips?


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

It's a really cheap & easy fix. Go to Iboats, look at the breakout schematic of your motor...order all the misc parts, they should all be a couple bucks each. It should only take a couple of minutes to install. I did mine a while back...the only tool I used was a screwdriver.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have replaced the plastic washers on a few merc 25hp.. More than likely, you will not need a new metal wavey washer, just the 2 plastic washers...

You will have to remove the throttle and shift cables, but it is easy if you mark their locations before you loosen any nuts..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

see here:

http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2012/08/22/diy-mercury-tiller-wobble-fix-tutorial/


----------

